# How can i use log



## downloadlands (Dec 4, 2009)

Excuse me.
I deleted a file on FreeBSD, how can i find this operation from /var/log files? Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2009)

You don't.


----------



## vivek (Dec 4, 2009)

You can't until and unless some sort of auditing for user action is configured.


----------



## idle (Dec 4, 2009)

Security Event Auditing
Audit nice tool, the only thing i miss - ability to send logs directly into syslog.


----------



## aragon (Dec 4, 2009)

Perhaps in shell history?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe if you did it under sudo.


----------

